
Why is the Halting Problem so important? - garciagomezluis
https://cs.stackexchange.com/questions/32845/why-really-is-the-halting-problem-so-important
======
MaxBarraclough
I agree with the reply in that thread which points out that Rice's theorem is
the real gem, of which the Halting Problem is just a particular specific
instance.

Rice's Theorem is rather profound and relatively easy to understand - all
that's really needed is a good grip on the mathematical interpretation of what
a program _is_.

